# Quack Med from Dr. Young



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's one for the Med books on curing the world 100 years ago. Over the weekend I pick up this complete set and instruction for Rectal Dilating. It cured Piles, Constipation, Nervousness and Hemorrhoids and headaches. Dr. Youngs Perfection Rectal Dilators. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 It came with the box, 4 Dilators, adds, instructions and book. The book tells with one of these up you butt, it will cure everything. It is interesting to me how things were 100 years ago and what people believed.


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2008)

Booklet


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2008)

Adds


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2008)

Pic of how to use... [:-]


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr. Young's bottle


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 6, 2008)

Ummmm oh my.  I knew early medicine was interesting but this takes it to a new legitimate level.  Thanks for cleansing my mind.  WooF.  Fully flushed here.  Interesting how far medicine has come.  A def thanks for sharing.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Stardust (Aug 7, 2008)

very funny..........[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 7, 2008)

I find it no stranger than what people believe now days. 
 Put in a #4 and call me in the morning.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2008)

They still sell those today,but in those (other) store's [8D]


----------



## E (Aug 7, 2008)

"That sort of thing ain't my bag baby..."


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 7, 2008)

> It cured Piles, Constipation, Nervousness and Hemorrhoids and headaches.


 
 I'm pretty sure the "cure" might actually "cause" hemorrhoids.  Ouch!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 7, 2008)

The only truth I see in thier advertising is I believe them when they call it a "Radical Cure" Cant get much more radical than that.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2008)

The gov did that to me more than enough for a life time while I was in the Air Force.[:'(] Becides, if you came at me with that anything that was wrong would me majicly cured before you got with in 6 feet of me.[&:] 

 And I think that would probably make me more nervous...a whole lot more nervous!!!


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2008)

IF some one was headed for prison then those would come in handy for practice before you get in the cell with 300 lb. BUBBA! [:-]


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with you guys, this is a strange one.  I have not seen another set but I did Google it and there is a old medical writing that talks about "What was Dr. Young real use for this tool". That in the early days he described it for Rectal Dilators but it was getting bought and used as a woman's release for stress (the other way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like they'd cause more stress than relieve it


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it's funny how it says "Best in the world"


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 22, 2008)

Rectal update : One set sold on ebay that is not as old as my set with no infor booklet for 48 buck. Not bad, I will at lest double my money. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160272153351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
 []


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is another strange one, kind of related to the one in this post.  (in that they both go in the same end)


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 11, 2009)

It cured Nervousness all right..by the time you saw that thing heading your way..you only had 1 thing in your mind..Running


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd pick the first one over the second one.[]

 I love learning where phrases came from. Thanks Wilkie!
 I wonder how many people were actually resuscitated? I guess the shock of that being .. well... you know.... could jerk someone awake if they weren't dead yet!


----------

